# World Record Warmup Vid



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I finally got around to setting up a platform that lets me put cans all on the same level and 8" apart like Guinness says they have to be for an official "Cans in a Minute" record. I took several tries at this today and this vid was the best of them. Having them set up this way is trickier for me because I'm not accustomed to it yet. I'm glad I did this so I can practice it this way for a couple days.






I know I'm capable of more because it felt like I was crawling on this attempt while I was shooting!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Incredible ability my friend.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Seems like the only thing that slowed you down there was one little miss and a couple fumbles with your tubes. Things like this can't really be avoided though. I wish you the best of luck at the ECST, and I have no doubt that that record will be yours. Keep practicing buddy.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice! You gonna kill Bra!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Woo hoo!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice practice session. all you need is some sort of table next to you with a bowl of ammo so you dont fumble getting it out of your pocket. you may need to set up about 30 cans by the time the weekend of the ecst.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Tubes fumble should be in the dictionary! Bain of my life!! try a little flick after shot MJ i find this helps keep tubes ready for next shot.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Great shooting! Well done!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Mike!

I do have a few suggestions though... and I think if you follow them you'll be getting closer to 16 cans almost immediately...

First, use a touch larger ammo, .50 cal is easier to manipulate than 7/16... remember you can go all the way up to 5/8"...

Second, tie the centers of your tubes lightly as shown in the picture below... this helps to keep band tangle to a minimum plus it can help with accuracy when shooting fast.

Third, use a touch of baby powder on the tubes where they loop through the fork... this just makes them work a lot better when doing the whip back to yourself after each shot...

Do those few things and I know you'll be putting up 16.... today!

http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/comptieup.jpg


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

THAT is a great suggestion, Bill! I'll be doing that for sure. The tangling of the looped tubes is annoying but I am better with them than anything else. Now it looks like I can have the best of all worlds :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, MJ. Best of luck in the actual try!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Woohoo! MJ way to go! Looks like you are in fine form for a WR.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting. Good luck. We're cheering for you.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Go get it! You are in the zone! Good luck!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You don't need a lot of power. I suggest that you look at the way Dqui sets up his tubes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> You don't need a lot of power. I suggest that you look at the way Dqui sets up his tubes.


I've tried that and I don't care for it. I have had some success with single 3060 tubes but I shoot better with the tubes I usually use.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I know you can do it MJ . I hope you win the 2013 event and set the new world record. ????


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

M.J said:


> THAT is a great suggestion, Bill! I'll be doing that for sure. The tangling of the looped tubes is annoying but I am better with them than anything else. Now it looks like I can have the best of all worlds :thumbsup:


I've used a small rubber O ring, it doesn't have to be tight, just let it float. You'll find after each shot it'll be in a different spot, just ignore it and you'll notice a big difference.

p.s. lookin' good!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, well done mate. I can't wait for that moment Mj.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope you'll be the new record holder after the ECST, MJ. Can you tell me if there is a restriction of using a magnet similar the the magnet ring Beanflip uses? I can't really see if you are using one or if you are holding as much ammo in your hand as you can. I recently got me a small magnet ring and I really like it.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

(Inspector gadget music)
Go MJ Go!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> I hope you'll be the new record holder after the ECST, MJ. Can you tell me if there is a restriction of using a magnet similar the the magnet ring Beanflip uses? I can't really see if you are using one or if you are holding as much ammo in your hand as you can. I recently got me a small magnet ring and I really like it.


I don't think there is any restriction but I just hold a lot of ammo in my hand without a magnet.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You the Man! -- Go get them! -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> You the Man! -- Go get them! -- Tex


Thanks, Tex!!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

You got this one M J, git r done


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J man, that's some really excellent shooting! Fantastic!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Great shooting MJ!*


----------

